# Wee Little Jacob Is Leaving Today!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm sure going to miss this little guy. Gosh, he's a good boy. 

So yep, we have a wonderful foster in Los Angeles, who is home during the day, and has plenty of love, time, and attention, for our wee little Jacob.

This was our original intent, as long as Jacob did not have any underlying health issues. Although, I missed last Wednesday's vet appointment,
due to a very important meeting at work, I am convinced it's behavioral, and quite frankly am not seeing a problem, other than a short spin, when 
he's excited to see me. He also fights with his own foot, on occasion. So did my Sassy girl. :wub: 

So Bronwyne is picking him up around three. She will then take him to the new foster in Los Angeles, and have him vetted, along with all blood work,
on Monday, or Tuesday. 

I must say, if I were in the market for a Maltese. Yep, I would certainly adopt wee little Jacob. He has personality plus. 

Take Care Little Dude. I also know you already have a few awesome applicants, who so want to adopt you.
Not to mention, I will forever be here for you. :wub: 

I know you will Live Long and Prosper.

[attachment=61082:Spock2.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, that was quick. But being in a home with someone with all day long does sound perfect for the dude. I'm thinking his last home just wasn't interested in him.....their loss....such a shame....


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That is so sad that he is leaving your house and wonderful care, but WONDERFUL that he is well on his way to finding his forever home with people already lining up to take him home!!! He is so cute and really sounds like an angel. Thank you for being an angel to him and giving him the chance he needed.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Another happy ending, Deb! Cool!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I gave Jacob a quick bath, trimmed around his eyes, and his bummy. What a good boy.

Thru the entire process, he stayed still. Yep, didn't make a move. And yes, he did circle,
and run around (as mine all do) after the bath.

I wanted him clean, and smelling sweet for Bronwyne, and the new foster home. Gosh, I wish I could keep him.
He is a love, beyond words. 

*THAT BATH WAS GREAT DEB!!! I FEEL "YUMMY"

[attachment=61085:jacob7.jpg]


HEY!! WHERE'S LBB, I WANT TO SAY "GOODBYE"

[attachment=61086:jacob6.jpg]

YIKES!! THERE'S LBB. OOOOPS, JUST TELL HIM I SAID, "THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING. ESPECIALLY TEACHING/SHOWING ME
HOW STUPID I LOOKED WITH THE 'CIRCLING'. I'M MUCH BETTER NOW, AND I OWE THAT ALL TO LBB. I LOVE YOU FOSTER BROTHER."

[attachment=61087:jacob10.jpg]

I'LL MISS YOU, DEB!! MY LOVE TO YOU, EDIE, AND THE AWESOME SHELTER WHO CONTACTED AMA RESCUE!!

[attachment=61088:jacob8.jpg]

NOW WHERE'S BRONWYNE?? I'M WAITING GIRLFRIEND!!

[attachment=61089:jacob11.jpg]











*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh gosh, He just got there and he is leaving..........but to his forever home!!! Sorry LBB, but I know he loved you so much!!!! Let us know when you hear from his new parents and how he is doing~~~~So long Little Jacob!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:chili: :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: :ThankYou: :cheer: So many emotions you must be going through. I know when a furry leaves the animal shelter,I miss them and cry tears of joy knowing I go tto love them for a bit but I wasn't meant to be their mommy,I have so many now. But you were a huge part of why he's going to have a new mommy.
We knew he was a winner first time we saw him. As for the spinning sounds like it was a reaction to environment,don't we all get so overwhelmed we spin too in a way.... only he was spinning his wheels literally.
Good on you for taking him in,good on everyone who made sure he wasn't lost in the system or worse...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You did not shave him!!!!!!!!! Good for you! :chili: :chili: :chili: :smilie_daumenpos: :rockon: :ThankYou:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

he's so cute!!! :Sooo cute: 
i hope he gets the really great home that he deserves :you rock:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jan 23 2010, 07:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876677


> You did not shave him!!!!!!!!! Good for you! :chili: :chili: :chili: :smilie_daumenpos: :rockon: :ThankYou:[/B]


LMAO ~ :smrofl: :smrofl: He wasn't here long enough!! :HistericalSmiley: 

So yep, Bronwyne, and her wonderful hubby, left about a half hour ago, with wee Jacob in tow.

And so everyone knows, he is not adopted yet. Not to his forever home. He is off to another
wonderful foster home. This was the plan, from the get go. My role was to get him out, and evaluate.
And yep, I wanted to keep him. I want to keep them all. So yep, he does have a few, who want to 
adopt him. He's already quite the celebrity. I'm, honestly hoping, his new foster mom will adopt him.
Oh yes, those words came out of MY mouth. I rarely suggest a foster adopt the dog they are fostering,
unless there is no interest. 

So with our "team" effort. Shelter contact to Edie, Edie contacting me, Bronwyne, and future foster,
we made it happen. Thanks Edie. You ROCK ~ :rockon: :rockon: 

As for Jacob, Rock On Little Man. :dancing banana:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I hope the wee one will continue to do well...sounded like he's been bounced around a lot  I hope this foster will end up adopting him then, since it sounds like she doesn't have any other dogs right now and can devote all her time/love to him. Then maybe when things settle down a bit, foster another like a true foster again...

Be well and happy, Jacob!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb - I hope everything goes beautifully for little Jacob from here on out. Thank you for getting him started in the right direction!

Oh, and Tessa has some words of advice for Jacob on how to convince the foster mommy to keep him. She says it has something to do with a sad face and big brown eyes. She said if Jacob "texts" her she'll give him all the details!

Maggie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deb, Without your love and help we would not have been able to reach this little boy. You drove to San Diego and its hours from your home and then back again. You gave this boy love and a chance to let us know that he is a "Good boy" and those that threw him away , its their loss. I wish we had more help to at least pick up the transport of these dogs or to take them to the vet and groomers. We have a new foster home that is taking on Jacob and we needed a good boy to start her off with. You are the best Deb and know you had already bonded with this boy. Hugs to you, Edie


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jan 23 2010, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876742


> Deb, Without your love and help we would not have been able to reach this little boy. You drove to San Diego and its hours from your home and then back again. You gave this boy love and a chance to let us know that he is a "Good boy" and those that threw him away , its their loss. I wish we had more help to at least pick up the transport of these dogs or to take them to the vet and groomers. We have a new foster home that is taking on Jacob and we needed a good boy to start her off with. You are the best Deb and know you had already bonded with this boy. Hugs to you, Edie[/B]


Hugs to you both... you, Edie, and Deb do A LOT for these little ones in need... (((((((Thank you both)))))))


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Deb. You're Jacob's #1 Mom, always. I'm happy for him, sad for you, though.
xoxoxooxoxxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I know this is once again a bittersweet event, but as you said it is all part of the original plan, and I know Jacob's life has already turned for the better... so only more good things to come for him. Bless you all who played a part in this little's guy's life.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Deb, I can just imagine how you feel letting this little guy go :wub: :wub: You knew he was a winner and was just labeled a "problem." We're so thankful that you, Edie, Bronwyn and the new foster mom are changing Jacob's life for the better. I'm hoping the new foster mom will keep you in the loop about him and in turn, you will keep us posted on how that boy is doing. I cried when I looked at those photos of him after bath time. :heart: All I could think of was that this precious soul could have been lost and his life ended because people didn't care enough to listen to him and read that they were the problem, not him. :grouphug: You're such a blessing, Deb, to show him what true love is.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

God speed, little one!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Awww Deb, that is great what you did for him. He is so adorable. I hope he finds the perfect forever home!! You are such a wonderful soul for taking him in like you did and I am sure he will never forget that!

PS~ Loved the spock pic! that was great!


QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 23 2010, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876651


> I'm sure going to miss this little guy. Gosh, he's a good boy.
> 
> So yep, we have a wonderful foster in Los Angeles, who is home during the day, and has plenty of love, time, and attention, for our wee little Jacob.
> 
> ...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Speaking of the Spinners, Deb, I dedicate this favorite song of mine to you and Jacob:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93NrCDKm5V8

xoxoxoxo


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Geez, I have a lump in my throat now after seeing that precious little Jacob.
Deb, I would be a pile on the floor sobbing and praying he will find someone to love him. I'm not very good at letting go!

Thanks Deb for being such a good Malt Mommy with open arms.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, I was hoping to see him progress as time goes on. Is the new foster on this forum? Too bad you couldn't keep him. He sounds like a littl love and I am praying he gets the best forever home ever. Thanks for what you do, Deb.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

He is still an AMA foster , so we will keep you informed of his progress. We just dont GET IT, that no one liked him because of his spinning. If he isnt crated he only spins when he is happy to see you or just like most of our Maltese do, for attention. He was kept in a crate as a puppy and most likely for too long at a time. Of course they will never say that. Will keep you all up to date on this boy. We have a forever home that is very interested in him. He just needs to get his neuter and dental done. Will let you know the rest of the story , as soon as we have it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jan 24 2010, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877040


> Oh, I was hoping to see him progress as time goes on. Is the new foster on this forum? Too bad you couldn't keep him. He sounds like a littl love and I am praying he gets the best forever home ever. Thanks for what you do, Deb.[/B]


No, the new foster is not on this forum, but she is a wonderful lady. She's new to our program, but very well versed. 

Jacob will thrive in her care. You know, I could have kept him, and I wanted to. At the end of the day, it's what's best for the dog.

At the moment, I work far too many hours, with four other fosters, and three of my own. So I was simply a middle man, for wee little Jacob.

I miss him. Wow, I miss him. He's a good boy. I'm always here for my little peanut. 

I don't get it either, Edie. As I've stated, if I were in the market for a Maltese, I would take Jacob in a heartbeat. He's my kind of dog, that's for sure ~ :wub:


----------

